# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  شركة HP تطلق شاشه Elite L2201x تصميمها مذهل!

## mohamed73

*شركة HP تطلق شاشه Elite L2201x تصميمها مذهل!*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*كشفت شركة HP اليوم عن الشاشة Elite L2201x الحقيقة تصميم مذهل ,  طول الشاشة 22 إنش ومزودة بتقنية الاضاءة الخلفية LED وسمك الشاشة 0.4 إنش  فقط , درجة الوضوح 1920×1080 بيكسل , وتدعم تقنية DisplayPort “المنافذ  المتعددة” .*  *موعد إصدار هذه الشاشة في شهر يونيو بسعر 250 دولار أمريكي .*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكوووووور وبارك الله فيك

----------

